# Review of Embertone's Intimate Solo String Bundle



## donbodin (Feb 9, 2017)

There are few choices for great sounding solo strings, but with the current deal (60% Off the bundle) this collection is definitely worth a look. For less than $50 an instrument Embertone’s Strings Solo Bundle gives you some of the most detailed, life-like solo strings available with all the controls necessary to create some beautiful performances.

Written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2kMrXeN
Link to sale: http://bit.ly/PluginDeals



In full transparency, AudioPluginDeals is a partner of Sample Library Review. If you purchase through our link, SLR receives a small commission which helps us create content for the website and continue to expand the number and diversity of our reviews.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice, honest, review Don. What are we looking at here, 12 gig?
And how realistic is the ensemble compaired to Chris Hein?


----------



## donbodin (Feb 9, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Nice, honest, review Don. What are we looking at here, 12 gig?
> And how realistic is the ensemble compaired to Chris Hein?


Thanks airflamesred. I believe it downloads as close to 14GB. 
It is a different sound than the Chris Hien solo collection for sure.
Compairing it articulation wise Intimate has far less articulation than CH.
The Intimate Stings have a dramatic presence to the tone where the CH has so many parameters to change the character to suit your needs it is hard to compare timbre.
Both seem to be really easy to play with easy entry curves to achieving nice performances.


----------



## adamsample (Feb 22, 2017)

Getting this - thanks for the review.


----------

